# two meny bass in my pond, sell them?/



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

my ponds 25yrs old and I just made ten cast caught ten bass ,was looking in the water and theres WAY TO MENY . can I sell these ? let somebody catch and keep them for there pond.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Sounds like a good time already this year! Let me know what you decide and where you are located as I maybe interested in some of the fish

Jim


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

bountyhunter said:


> my ponds 25yrs old and I just made ten cast caught ten bass ,was looking in the water and theres WAY TO MENY . can I sell these ? let somebody catch and keep them for there pond.


this sounds like a good idea. but if it dont work out you can always invite friends over who like bass and let them catch them to eat. i would love to have a friend with a pond that needs thinned out. i do have one friend with a pond, but he wont even let me keep one bass. i can catch them but its catch and release. now i can keep all the gills and green perch i want. but i also am a big fan of bass. something to think about anyway.
sherman


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Where you located?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

hi bounty i wont use your real name in open form,but if you let me i can come over today and bring every thing i need to move some too the other pond i traped last year off 44 we talked abought.i ask you if you know him john bender from suger dale,well that pond is in that old alotment,right there were kevin miller lives right by john,well that pond needs some bass help.it over loaded will small gills,you let me know what size and how maney and i will painfulley remove some, and i have some new jigs i just made mabey get to see how the bass like them,and i will hand you a few to try on skitter,well talk this morning if your around ok thanks markfish


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

markfish said:


> hi bounty i wont use your real name in open form,but if you let me i can come over today and bring every thing i need to move some too the other pond i traped last year off 44 we talked abought.i ask you if you know him john bender from suger dale,well that pond is in that old alotment,right there were kevin miller lives right by john,well that pond needs some bass help.it over loaded will small gills,you let me know what size and how maney and i will painfulley remove some, and i have some new jigs i just made mabey get to see how the bass like them,and i will hand you a few to try on skitter,well talk this morning if your around ok thanks markfish


I hope they're not going into the pond with ******! With the early spring you may be able to catch him/her on land during mating season. I usually see them laying eggs mid May - mid June.


----------



## hgbjr (May 15, 2008)

depending on where your located I could use some bass for my pond, I can transport and we can work out a price.


----------

